# Chicken And Biscuits



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2007)

*CHICKEN & BISCUITS*​ 


1 Fryer Cut up.
Vegetables of your Choice
Butter
Flour…
Salt & Pepper


In a large pot simmer the chicken until tender with a little celery, onion, salt and pepper. 
Remove the chicken, allow it to cool, and remove the meat from the bones. Strain, but do not de-fat the stock. Simmer vegetables (I used diced celery, onion, carrot, a very few English peas, and a few grains of corn mostly for color) until tender. Thicken with a light four and butter roux to the desired thickness. Adjust seasonings. Serve by opening your biscuits and covering with chicken meat and gravy!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good UB!  Simple and delicious.


----------



## mikki (Dec 9, 2007)

UB- Now that is some Chic-n-Biscuits. It looks absolutely delicious!!!! Hope you enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2007)

mikki said:


> UB- Now that is some Chic-n-Biscuits. It looks absolutely delicious!!!! Hope you enjoyed it!!!


 
Oh I did Miss Mikki!! Thank you and Pacanis for making it sound so good I wanted to try it! Like Andy said, "Simple and Delicious"!!


----------



## mikki (Dec 9, 2007)

Your welcome UB , I also just found out my daughter in college loves cornbread and was estatic that I know how to make it. You made her a very happy girl!


----------



## elaine l (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great!! Biscuits and about anything work for me.....


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks mighty fine UB, Thats what we are having tonight minus the corn and carrots (northern thing) lol.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice Uncle Bob!
I'll have two plates


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 9, 2007)

It's pretty!!!!! I like it!


----------



## john a (Dec 10, 2007)

That is a great looking meal UB. I do like chicken just about any way it's prepared.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 10, 2007)

I am trying this tonight.  Looks like a great cold weather dinner!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 10, 2007)

Now that is what I call a meal! Looks fantastic! Yum!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 10, 2007)

Yum, UB....when is dinner?  I love the colors.........Thanks for sharing.........


----------



## elaine l (Dec 10, 2007)

This came out wonderful....until I made the mistake of adding a can of canned peas.  It was still good but tasted better before I did that.  Maybe a few would have been better.  Oh well I will try this again for sure.


----------



## sage™ (Dec 13, 2007)

mmmm..gonna try that..kinda reminds me of the chicken ala king my mom use to make when i was a kid..wish I had her recipe or could remember what was in it. Only thing that I remember is pimento besides the chicken..Thanks


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2007)

sage™ said:


> mmmm..gonna try that..kinda reminds me of the chicken ala king my mom use to make when i was a kid..wish I had her recipe or could remember what was in it. Only thing that I remember is pimento besides the chicken..Thanks



Maybe it was Betty Crocker's: Chicken Ã  la King from Betty Crocker 

That's the one my mom used to make  I make it frequently during the winter. Over mashed potatoes, it's major comfort food for me.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 13, 2007)

My old Better Homes / Gardens cookbook has one, I think it's just the same as Bettys'.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds good!
Looks great!

Thank you!!!


----------



## sage™ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks ya all !!  I have her old Betty Crocker cookbook even..Can't believe I never thought to look in it..gonna have to try it and see if its the same as I remember.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Uncle Bob, those are the most colorful and most delicious looking biscuits i've ever seen.


----------

